# super bowl menu



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

what's on your super bowl menu tomorrow? i'm doing a boudin stuffed chicken and bacon wrapped fried oysters for an appetizer.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

grilled venison loin, cold beer and NO FOOTBALL.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Netflix, NO NFL!!


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

smooth move said:


> what's on your super bowl menu tomorrow? i'm doing a boudin stuffed chicken and bacon wrapped fried oysters for an appetizer.


How do you make bacon wrapped oyster..? That sounds Delicious....My mouth is salivating at the thought of what that would taste like.....


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

fairpoint said:


> How do you make bacon wrapped oyster..? That sounds Delicious....My mouth is salivating at the thought of what that would taste like.....


cut bacon pieces in half and cook in oven for 3-4 min., then wrap around oyster and skewer with toothpick. then dredge in seasoned corn meal and fry. if i'm not doing too many, i use a fry daddy.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Tina's making Chili right now.... Yeah, I'll watch the game, and I figure 80% of the ones that say they aren't will too....


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

I wouldn’t watch that garbage, may as well go out and kick a service member in the nuts if you do .....


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Pork chops and watch big bang theory.... F the NFL.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

John B. said:


> Pork chops and watch big bang theory.... F the NFL.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Taco night and Big Bang here. Young Sheldon too. Won’t watch a min of the game.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Splittine said:


> Taco night and Big Bang here. Young Sheldon too. Won’t watch a min of the game.


Young Sheldon is hilarious... btw, if I'm ever found dead in my house, it's because I told Casey how hot Penny is for about the 6000th time... 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

delta dooler said:


> I wouldn’t watch that garbage, may as well go out and kick a service member in the nuts if you do .....


a super bowl party has nothing to do with the game. lol.


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Pork chili verde over rice with a 4 roses single barrel for dessert


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

However, I had to stop at Joe patties and get some oysters and scallops so I can cook them bacon wrapped. The OP post gave me a craving.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

in case you want to know (like you arent watching...) Pink sounded great singing the Anthem, and everyone was standing.... and a WWII MOH Marine tossed the coin at the beginning.... Eagles up 3 - 0


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

When is the game?


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Nevermind. Just read the post above.


----------



## Amateur Alex (Jan 3, 2018)

Wife and I had Meatballs, chips and dip, beer brats and chicken wings on the kamado. Way too much food, but plenty of leftovers for lunch today. Didn't even watch hardly any of the game.









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

same here. way too much food. we had red beans also.


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Realtor said:


> in case you want to know (like you arent watching...) Pink sounded great singing the Anthem, and everyone was standing.... and a WWII MOH Marine tossed the coin at the beginning.... Eagles up 3 - 0


Still doesn't make up for the disrespect they showed all year long. Goodel and the NFL trying a last second end around to boost ratings for next year. The can take a flying leap and if they come around next year, maybe then I'll watch again. Probably not though.


----------

